
Meet Lil Miquela, the AI Influencer - firloop
https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/lil-miquela-cover-story-issue-16/
======
monkeynotes
Doesn't appear to be any evidence that there is any 'AI' behind the account.
It's simply a pretty greasy company[0] using CGI and copywriters to build a
persona that the company can own and sell to brands as an 'influencer'.

Advertising just got a whole lot more sinister. Think about how AI could
actually be used to generate micro-targeted virtual influencers. People don't
even seem to care too much that Miquela is artificial, she echos back her
audiences opinions, hardening their world views in such a convincing way that
it's easy to forget that behind her profile is a business. I guess this isn't
really too different from real life influencers who are paid to promote
brands, but you have to bare in mind these virtual influencers can be spun up
on demand to fill any need. The future is a strange, strange place.

[0] [http://brud.fyi/](http://brud.fyi/)

